
Senate Intel chair unloaded stocks in February before coronavirus rocked markets - Edmond
https://www.opensecrets.org/news/2020/03/burr-unloaded-stocks-before-coronavirus/
======
dbg31415
Lock him up.

He was one of the 3 people who voted against the Stop Trading on Congressional
Knowledge act of 2012.

> An original bill to prohibit Members of Congress and employees of Congress
> from using nonpublic information derived from their official positions for
> personal benefit, and for other purposes.

[https://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/roll_call_lists/roll_...](https://www.senate.gov/legislative/LIS/roll_call_lists/roll_call_vote_cfm.cfm?congress=112&session=2&vote=00014)

